# Dan Anderson Blogs



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

5 Anderson quick blogs...be sure to click "view all posts" at the end of the initial blog.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...ilding_bridges/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

If the bridge is rebuilt every customer will pay for it except the one who blew it up.

As a mechanic he must be used to greasing the squeeky wheel. Unless this guy is paying a premium I think his lack of respect is not worth the hassle.

That's just me though.


----------

